# Nintendo handheld consoles to become eReaders



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

I just read the news that the new Nintendo DSi XL will be launched in the US on March 28th (March 5th in the UK). This part of the article caught my attention:

"In addition, Nintendo will sell e-books, namely "100 Classic Books," for the DS portable devices for $20. The 100 works will include pieces from such authors as William Shakespeare, Jules Verne, Jane Austen and Mark Twain. "100 Classic Books" launches June 14."

Interesting, very interesting. I wonder how well that will go? Note that, although the Nintendo DS range is generally aimed at kids, the DSi XL is targeted at an older audience, with much larger screens than its predecessors.

*Edit: The "game" is already available at Amazon.co.uk, with excellent reviews.


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

I knew the new larger DSi consoles were coming out, but I hadn't heard about the ebooks...  kind of nifty.  My mom wanted a DS for Christmas and decided not to wait for the new larger and I'm sure more expensive unit.  I think the eBooks on DS will be more of a gimmick and nothing that can compete with a Kindle at all, but it will be a fairly durable way for kids to get in on the eBook craze which I think is fantastic!


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

"100 Classic Books" has been out in the US since Dec 2008. I remember another thread here that had people discussing how they liked the DS and their favorite games.


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Sherylb, that's strange, I wonder why they would mention such a specific launch date if the product has already been out for such a long time? I searched Amazon.com, but couldn't find it, could you give me a link? Maybe it's one of those "not available in your country" problems.





 demonstrates the "book". It might be marginally better on the bigger XL screens, but yeah, nothing beats Kindle 

*Edit* Just read it again: "Dunaway also announced during the kick off to the event that "100 Classic Books" for the DSi XL will shop on June 15 for $19.99 and includes classics like Bram Stokers Dracula. You will, Dunaway said, hold the XL like a book to read on it."

What's going on, am I in a time-warp? It is a new DSi XL version?


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

A website I go to for information on games and such is gamespot.com.
After a brief look at the announcement, it sounds like with the new DSi XL you will have to repurchase your games...and of course they are trying to make it more enticing by mentioning ebooks.  
If I didn't already have almost every other handheld game gadget out there, I would go for it!

Edit- I just looked the system up on Amazon and it says _"Not only does it possess all the features of the standard DSi, it is backwards compatible to all game cards designed for the DS, DS Lite and DSi, allows for access to downloadable DSiWare games and applications through the Nintendo DSi Shop and comes bundled with three DSiWare titles." _ However, the Gamespot review said that if you download a game onto the DSi XL you cannot then play it on another sytems. Pretty cool anyway!


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

This is kinda interesting.  NIntendo getting into the market...


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks for the info, sherylb,  "...backwards compatible with DS, DS Lite and DS" is all I needed to hear!

I don't have any handheld game consoles, but I think I'll get one of these XL ones.  Then, with my Kindle, cellphone and DSi XL, I guess I'll never be bored again    I just won't pay $20 for books I can read on my Kindle for free.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

There is a game called 100 Classic Books DS that has been out for a while. I have this game. Actually a nice little story this, because that game got me into e-books! I read two books at my DS and thought it was a fantastic exiting way of reading. Then I started looking into e-readers, and I bought my dear kindle Michelle. DS worked fine, Kindle is better. But it is a nice feature, and it's actually working quite well.


----------

